# Weight loss



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Ladies.. well here I am again.. contemplated no2.. is there a weight loss board.. or did I just dream it? I know I need to get in shape before I start again.. looking for some support to get to my goal!xx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Dozydaisy

There's a weight loss board but it's private so you can only see it if you've got access, if you'd like to join it I can ask one of the managers to add you.  It's been very quiet lately but posting may spark some more activity 

Dory
Xx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes please - please add me - I’ll get the conversation going lol .. well I’ll try xx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ive popped a request on fir you x


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

You should be able to access it now x


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks. Is it just from the home page?xx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Here's a link x

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=60.0


----------

